# Paramedic Program Interview.



## Paramaybe (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone else have to go through a panel style interview in regards to entering a Paramedic program?

I recently applied to a program (on short notice) and went through the testing/selection process in about two weeks. The first hurdle was the University entrance exams for Math and English, without those I wouldn't of even qualified for acceptance to the school (got a 94% respectively on each section). After that came the EMT final exam which they give to current EMT students as the pass/fail final class test that determines if they graduate the EMT program or not (certified in 2006, first major EMT related test since then, and I got an 86% and it was 250 questions). 

Lastly came the interview. I was required to bring in letters of recommendation and I was given multiple medications to learn, and a few different skills that I would be required to perform. Day of the interview (finally) comes and I go in business attire with dress pants/shirt/tie/shoes. the interview is with instructors and the assistant program director. Talk about pressure. Looking back now the format was done to completely confuse me, stress me out, and to see what I could handle. We started off with typical interview questions, then out of the blue I needed to tell them everything I knew about a specific medication. Then came more questions and some casual conversation then I was tossed straight into a skill. After that more questions and we wrapped things up. Mind you the entire time they were writing tons of things on their papers rarely making eye contact. As soon as it began, it was over.

As soon as I left I started over analyzing every little thing I did. However, I think it went as well as it could have. Now I play the waiting game to see if I get accepted. Anyone have any similar experiences? It's just so hard because this is something I want so badly. I have never failed at anything I have tried so hard to do so I feel like I have a lot on the line.

Feels good to vent a little to some of you who may have gone through this before. Regardless of what happens, I will succeed and achieve my goals. I would just prefer it to happen sooner than later.


----------



## CAO (Sep 17, 2010)

Ours over here in Tennessee was pretty similar.  We had to pass three tests to be considered.

The first test was a general knowledge and reasoning skills test.  The second was an EMT Basic test.  It looked like it could have been an old practice test for the NREMT.  The third was a psychological exam.  It was just one of this with random statements, and you marked how well you agreed with them.

These were all given in a single day, and after you finished your test, you scheduled your interview a month later.  It was much like a job interview.  I didn't have to perform any skills, but they did surprise me with a question about Epi out of the blue.

Based upon your scores and how well you did on your interview, you either earned a spot in one of the two classes or not.  Somewhere around 60 started the process, and there are 32 of us between both classes now, sure to dwindle as time goes on.


----------



## FreezerStL (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck!

I also went through a similar process,

In order to apply through a local community college, I needed a bunch of prerequisites: high math and reading test scores, A&P 1, be a licensed EMT, 100 Clinical hours, 25 pt contacts, and at least a 75% on the paramedic pretest.

After completing my file I then went through a selection committee. 

The interview was like a standard job interview. They did throw in a few random questions, but nothing to hard. Whenever they scratched things down I considered it a good thing 

After a week had passed I received a phone call saying I was accepted to the fall program....
later that week the hospital we're based out of downsized our classroom, cutting my class in half... bleh 

now I'm waiting to start in January... fml


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I don't think they do any of that around here. If you have the prerequisites you can sign up for a spot in the course, you get accepted, you start from nothing. You don't have to come in with an EMT-B, so there is no scenario or skills testing involved. The real tests come when you take the state exams and then when you go for a job here.


----------



## Paramaybe (Sep 20, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Wow, I don't think they do any of that around here. If you have the prerequisites you can sign up for a spot in the course, you get accepted, you start from nothing. You don't have to come in with an EMT-B, so there is no scenario or skills testing involved.* The real tests come when you take the state exams and then when you go for a job here.*




Definitely not the real test, anyone can memorize and learn something well enough to simply pass a test. 

I've seen many EMTs come and go who had big ambitious plans to become a Medic, but after a few months the see the underbelly of EMS and have a change of heart. It's definitely not for everyone.

With that said, I definitely think Medic schools should have a experience requirement. It would benefit the program and student in many ways.

Here in CA we have some of the more difficult requirements but luckily after that we can pretty much get reciprocity in almost any State.

Either way the wait is still killing me lol.


----------



## hocomedic (Sep 20, 2010)

i just took my EMT-B class during high school. The program is called Paramedic Pathways. Its a joint effort between howard county high school and howard community college. now that im out of highschool im in college in the paramedic portion. there was no interview or anything and the Howard County Fire Department is paying for all my schooling. Im actually writing this reply in my Math class


----------



## CAO (Sep 20, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> With that said, I definitely think Medic schools should have a experience requirement. It would benefit the program and student in many ways.



I'll agree here, but I've got to say that I wouldn't be a medic student now if it was so.  The only real requirement is to be certified as an EMT.  During my interview in early August, I'd only had my card for a few weeks.

If I remember correctly, around 60 people interviewed.  Even more had taken the written tests but didn't show for the panel.  At the moment, we right around 30 students between two classes.

Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I was encouraged by my instructor and the head of the department to apply for the program, and here I am studying my little butt off a few weeks into the course.  I know I don't have the experience of some of those who weren't accepted.  Shoot, I still haven't even gotten a job on a truck yet.  I know that I'm having to work that much harder, but I'm up for it.

I'd definitely like to hear some more opinions on it.  Like I said, I had a few people encourage me to go for it when the general consensus is to wait at least a while.  Can't teach experience after all.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> With that said, I definitely think Medic schools should have a experience requirement. It would benefit the program and student in many ways.



...alternatively paramedic programs can actually teach people to be paramedics. After all, it works for the rest of the health care professions. My medical school certainly didn't expect me to conduct a history and physical before matriculating.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 21, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> Paramedic interview....



Freeman?


----------



## Paramaybe (Sep 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...alternatively paramedic programs can actually teach people to be paramedics. After all, it works for the rest of the health care professions. My medical school certainly didn't expect me to conduct a history and physical before matriculating.



I do agree with the teaching aspect. Most people can be taught to do anything. However, saying you want to be a medic and actually being one is a completely different monster. I really feel that this is a job you need some knowledge of before you jump in head first. Maybe that's why it's more of a stepping stone or simply a career people burn out in incredibly fast. 

I don't disagree that it can be done either way, but for the sake of the field, and for the sake of time spent by the individual some experience, ride alongs or something else should be done to open their eyes a little bit. It's definitely not like it's portraying in most peoples eyes. If so I'd be pulling code saves all day long, haha.



Cawolf86 said:


> Freeman?



Negative, a little further north on the other side of the grapevine. B)


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I'm officially a Paramedic student, enrollment and financial aid are completely taken care of and I will be starting November 1st.

Class 3 days a week, and I'll be working two days a week (ALS/911 company). Thankfully my employeer is in need of Medics and they are really working with me scheduling wise in hopes of me staying there when I'm done.

Finally. After earning my spot (CA requirements are ridiculous) I'm on my way. Failure is not an option and I will learn as much as I possibly can. I can't wait for this challenge.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 12, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> With that said, I definitely think Medic schools should have a experience requirement. It would benefit the program and student in many ways.



Why should there be a requirement for previous EMT experience.  Because medical school does not require the applicants to be PAs nor do RN programs require their students to be LPNs or CNAs.  So why should paramedic students be required to be EMTs.  I personally believe that all paramedic courses should be at least a bachelors degree  so that the future medics can get the skills training as well as a sound education.  This is so they will not only know how to do medic skills but why they are doing it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 12, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> Class 3 days a week



Here in Canada classes are 5 days a week for paramedic if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 12, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Why should there be a requirement for previous EMT experience.  Because medical school does not require the applicants to be PAs nor do RN programs require their students to be LPNs or CNAs.  So why should paramedic students be required to be EMTs.  I personally believe that all paramedic courses should be at least a bachelors degree  so that the future medics can get the skills training as well as a sound education.  This is so they will not only know how to do medic skills but why they are doing it.



So on one hand you don't think a Medic should need EMT experience, but you think all programs should be of a bachelors degree equivalent? On one hand I see what you're saying, but I don't completely understand your train of though. Also kind of a contradiction, you said no experience needed but all programs should be degree programs that would help future medics get skills training and an education... wouldn't being an EMT prior help your scenario out? It definitely won't hurt it... might save them from making a career/job mistake.

Also, I think you're comparing apples to oranges when it comes to EMS and then other medical fields. I feel their should be some amount of experience for any higher education in the medicine. Why do you think there is such a turnover rate in this and other similar professions? People do it because of quick and easy training that anyone can enter with no other needed experience then in the field they discover it's something they can't do/handle.

Here in California I think Medic program requirements are stricter than most and I feel that it's a good thing. Having to have some Anatomy/Physio, EMT experience, letters of recommendation, testing/entrance requirements and whatever else simply puts everyone qualified to enter on a somewhat more level playing field. You can learn as a class and progress as a class and there's a higher chance those will come together and do better overall. Plus going through such processes really shows that the people accepted really want to be there.

Of course, these are just my opinions. Because of all this I am motivated, focused and proud of myself to be accepted into a 15 person program that had hundreds of applicants. I did what was necessary and earned it, and now because of it I get to advance my education in a field I know I want to be a part of. Not sure if you noticed or not... but you can't fake being a good Medic. Why do you think there are so many bitter burn outs? It's because they decided they thought it would be a cool field to work in and then they end up hating everything about it and are angry sad little people.



fortsmithman said:


> Here in Canada classes are 5 days a week for paramedic if I'm not mistaken.



Yay for Canada? It wouldn't be feasible for me to enter a program 5 days a week while working, that would be near impossible as I have a wife and kid to take care of. This is an ideal situation for me.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2010)

Paramaybe said:


> So on one hand you don't think a Medic should need EMT experience, but you think all programs should be of a bachelors degree equivalent? On one hand I see what you're saying, but I don't completely understand your train of though. Also kind of a contradiction, you said no experience needed but all programs should be degree programs that would help future medics get skills training and an education... wouldn't being an EMT prior help your scenario out? It definitely won't hurt it... might save them from making a career/job mistake.



A paramedic school should be able to provide proper training to turn someone into a paramedic without prior experience. A paramedic is the de facto entry level position in EMS. Instead of requiring experience as an EMT to ensure that their students can take a blood pressure, they should ensure that they require enough time (both clinical and classroom) to train their students. As it stands now, the EMT experience is a workaround for courses that are not long enough and do not provide a proper length of internship before graduation. There's a reason no medical school requires applicants to be licensed in any health care field with no hard requirements on length and type of health care experience. In the words of a medical school admissions councilor on SDN, "Clinical experience is defined as anytime you can smell a patient." Strangely enough, every single one of my classmates, including those who have experience and those that haven't, was able to learn how to do a full physical exam, including vital signs, in the first semester.


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 12, 2010)

Well good thing this thread has completely gone off-topic.

Might as well lock it and start a new one entitled "What should Paramedic programs require for admission."

Thanks guys.


----------

